# What kind of cat is this?



## shawnt2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

I recently received this 2 year old cat for free due to someone not having time for it. I was told it was a Blue Point Himalayan but after viewing pictures online I am not sure it is. It doesn't really matter either way, as this is a truly fantastic feline, but I am curious to know.

The flash blocked out his eye color but they aren't light blue like other Himalayan cats. They are almost auburn.

Is it a Persian/Himalayan mix, a Blue Point, or something else all together?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno, I think Himalayan is certainly possible: has the smushed/Persian face and double recessive Siamese point color distribution. Someone else more familiar with meezer colors could pin-point the color better than I...
I would love to see his eye color, I was under the impression that all cats with the double recessive for meezer markings would also have blue eyes.

I would love to learn more about your kitty, tell us about his personality, he looks sweet (_glowing eyes notwithstanding_).
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## shawnt2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for the help Heidi. 

It turns out it his eyes are a bright, light blue after all. Just needed some sunlight.

I've only had him for 24 hours now but he seems quite friendly. He likes to sleep and stare at my angel fish in the aquarium.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

It is often confusing, some people think that a flatter face (or a not flatter face- take your pick!) make them perisan/himalayan mixes but, himalayans ARE persians, it's just a different color of persian (aka pointed persian). And while the deep blue eyes in himalayans is much coveted, they can sometimes have washed out color, some green or yellow or even brown in them. But, yes he is a himalayan.

Terri


----------



## shawnt2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for the information Terri.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

He looks like... he's really mad :lol: Sorry I'm of no help, but I just *had* to post that


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He's very handsome. Is he overweight or is that all fur?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

such a handsome guy


----------



## shawnt2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> He's very handsome. Is he overweight or is that all fur?


He's just a pile of fur. :lol: 

I'll find out his size when we give him his first bath in a month or two.


----------

